# Looking to study Hapkido in Daegu, SK



## johnsonmurray (May 6, 2007)

Hello to everyone,

My name is Murray.  I'm a yellow belt in Hapkido and am currently living in Daegu, South Korea.  I want to say hello to the community and ask for any advice on where I can study Hapkido here in Daegu?

Thank you for your time and effort in advance.

peace,
Murray


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2007)

Welcome Murray and happy posting  although I cannot help you with your question.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Murray. I wish I could point you in a direction.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

Her is one Hapkido Organization in Daegu.  Just contact them and see if they are close.

http://jungkikwan.com/


----------



## howard (May 6, 2007)

Hi Murray,

You should definitely check out the Jungkikwan, Brian posted the link to their website.

It's centrally located in Daegu, and they teach a beatiful form of the original art that Choi Yong Sool taught when he returned to Korea from Japan.

Good luck... let us know if you decide to check them out.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Murray! Best of luck in finding a place to study.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 7, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## howard (May 7, 2007)

Murray,

byw, Daegu is considered the home of Hapkido, in that it's where Choi Yong Sool settled and taught when he repatriated from Japan after WW2.  There are numerous Hapkido dojangs in the city.

But, I'd really suggest that you check out the Jungkikwan.


----------



## Lynne (May 7, 2007)

Hi Murray


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2007)

Welcome the board, there are plenty of good people here that could point you in the right direction..


----------



## achilles95 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome Murray!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 12, 2007)

Hello Murray, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## johnsonmurray (May 15, 2007)

Thank you to all for the welcome notes.  

I've contacted the recommended dojang in Daegu and will let you know what they have to say.

Cheers,
Murray


----------

